# going turkey hunting



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I just checked the bank account and it looks like me and the wife will be chasing gobblers this spring. I can't wait to get the wife out for her first hunt and lets see if I can go 3 for 3 in as many years. So start checking the accounts and start planning boys its turkey time. *()* *()* -8/- *()* *()* *OOO*


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

they also hit my card but don't know if it is me or the wife only one charge on it ..


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

got a hit on my account also. wonder what the minimul score is for a b/c turkey


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

My card got hit too. I wonder if I drew my first-choice limited entry unit or my second-choice general unit?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Didn't know turkeys were big game but **** ya my card got hit too!!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> got a hit on my account also. wonder what the minimul score is for a b/c turkey


That is not even funny.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Alpine, what unit ? still waiting on ours.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations Alpine, let me know what you drew and if you are going to be down this way again, I will keep a look out for some big toms for you. I haven't checked my card yet.


----------



## scottl67 (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks like my 2 boys and I all drew out for the third hunt in the southern region. This will be our first year hunting turkeys. We're excited!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Congratulations Alpine, let me know what you drew and if you are going to be down this way again, I will keep a look out for some big toms for you. I haven't checked my card yet.


I will be down your direction again bowguy. I hope the wife drew here dutton tag and my brother a friend and me drew the southern tag again. I can't wait. I will keep in touch with you and see if we can get together for a hunt.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

My card got hit too . -8/- -/|\-


----------

